# Feeding on the go!



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

I am going to be going away for a few days this weekend with my 6 wk old Son.  He is being bottle fed.  I am a bit concerned about feeding whilst we are out and about.  I know some places will not give you boiled water any longer due to health and safety reasons.  I have a bottle warmer but im not that impressed with it to be honest.  I was wondering if i can make up some boiled water in his botles and add the formula when he needs feeding.  I dont know whether i would need to keep the water cool ( ice packs like you would milk) and also how long i can use the prepared water for.  I ask this as some days we may be out for long periods of time so i might need to do 2-3 feeds away from the accomodation.

Thanks

Shaz xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Shaz

You are best to take your boiled water in a sealed flask and then use what you need when you need to feed.

You could also use the ready made cartons. Although they are expensive as a one off, they are really useful.

Jxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Formula needs to made with water that has not been left 30 mins after boiling. Have you thought about taking a small flask of hot water with you so you can make it up as you go? Especially so with the new guidelines of only making feeds up as you need them!

Hope that helps and have a nice time

Jan
[br]: 17/08/06, 15:43he he Jeanette!!

beat me to it!!

Jan x[br]: 17/08/06, 15:44The link for new guidelines for making up formula is below for future ref
http://www.dh.gov.uk/PolicyAndGuidance/HealthAndSocialCareTopics/MaternalAndInfantNutrition/MaternalAndInfantNutritionGeneralArticle/fs/en?CONTENT_ID=4123674&chk=gupWCK

Jan x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)




----------

